# one step closer!!



## C Nash (Aug 3, 2002)

Well, we finally did it.  Picked up our new (to us) 2002 HR 32PBD Vacationer yesterday.  Has all the little goddies we were lookin for except I can't get used to that ford emblem on the sterring wheel. Guess I can put a piece of tape over it. PLEASE don't tell me now if these or lemons. Have not felt any of the shimmy or bad handling that some of the f53 have so far. Will do the shake down trip next week to Cherokee NC KOA.  Watch out I will probably be driving in the middle of the road!! Man,  seems like I am sitting on the white line and the wife is telling me to move over more!! Guess I'll have to give her a sleeping pill when we get in some of the mountains.  She made me drive the car in the left lane if the cliff was on her side and this was on two lane roads!!
ONE STEP CLOSER TO FULLTIMING!

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Aug 4, 2002)

one step closer!!

Hi Chelse, good to hear from you agian and congrats on the new to you MH. Boy your sitting in HOG HEAVEN now with a FORD!!  I do know what your saying about gettin use to driving down the middle of the lane, I to like to crowd the right a little.
 Happy trails GB

94 Bounder 34J with a nice Ford 
90 Mazda B2200 toad / BB



Edited by - Gary B on Aug 04 2002  1:20:58 PM

Edited by - Gary B on Aug 04 2002  1:21:45 PM


----------



## lookn-ahead (Aug 4, 2002)

one step closer!!

Great Chelse,  We are in Cherokee a lot.  Watch that 90 degree left turn about a mile from the entrance to the KOA.  Narrow road and the concrete barriers make for some tight squeezes if you happen to meet another RV.  Get a site near the front of the KOA, some of the rear sites are the pits and are overpriced at best.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 4, 2002)

one step closer!!

Thanks Gary and looking-ahead.  The Cherokee KOA does seem to be kind of pricey.  Will watch for that turn going into the campground.  Didn't know which one to stay in and the KOA has rental cars so will give them a try. Don't have a tow bar and haven't decided on tow car yet.  Have a 91 GEO Storm but, haven't found any brakets listed for the storm. Didn't really want to tow on the first trip anyway.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## fjohn56 (Aug 12, 2002)

one step closer!!

Great Chelse! Glad to know that you finally got a nice MH. HR's are really pretty good.Nice to have you back; I have been absent from here for awhile myself. just have been traveling all over the place!  What's wrong with the Ford emblem?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2002)

one step closer!!

Hi fjohn56,
Just never drove anything but Chevys since my frist 49 ford and worked on chevrolets for 23 yrs so, guess i'am a little brainwashed.
Update after frist trip-  Went to Cherokk NC KOA. Round trip about 700 miles.  Campground was ok but, bath houses begining to show their age even though they were kept clean.  Chose KOA because they offered rental cars and I don't have our MH set up for towing yet. Guess I'am supposed to report that the tv fell, stove poped out, a/c wouldn't work, lousy gas mileage and all the pipes leaked water.  Not so!! 9.2 mpg, handling ok (even for a newbee)ran only four or five off the road.  Everything worked as it was supposed to and the dash air kept us cool even though it was 93 out whild driving. Only problem found was the LP leak detector did not work.  Was disconnected and when I pluged it up it beeped all the time.  No leak. Overall very pleased.
If anyone goes that way watch for snakes because we saw a monster rattle snake on the roaring fork loop out of Gatlingburg. Didn't get to close but, counted 15 rattles.  Sure did want to kill that rascle but, they are protected in the national forest.  He went his way and we went ours and that ended our hiking trails for the day!!  Grand kids really enjoyed Ghost Mountain and Santa Land.
Qiuestion- Has anyone ever installed seat belts in the dinnet booth?

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 14, 2002)

one step closer!!

Great Nash....happy rving


----------

